# Fifty Former Failed Obama Administration Foriegn Policy Experts Seek to Undermine Trump !!!!



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Out from Behind the Dark Shadows comes the Treasonous group that is set to overthrow*
*President Donald Trump.*
*This group of Fifty failures is now set to do*
*anything and everything to undermine the *
*successes that this Administration is achieving.*





*National Security Action*



*COMMITTED TO RESTORING PRINCIPLED AMERICAN LEADERSHIP— AT HOME AND ABROAD*

*OUR MISSION*
National Security Action is dedicated to advancing American global leadership and opposing the reckless policies of the Trump administration that endanger our national security and undermine U.S. strength in the world.

*
NATIONAL SECURITY ACTION IS COMMITTED TO:*

*Bringing together and mobilizing an unparalleled network* of former senior officials and policy experts, academics, and civil society leaders who are dedicated to a progressive vision of American global leadership.
*Shining a bright light* on the Trump administration’s reckless policies, underscoring their dangerous consequences, and equipping Americans with the arguments to counter them.
*Developing compelling messaging and communications strategies*—serving as a bridge between the policy and political worlds—to shape the national security debates taking place in Washington and around the country.
*Serving as a resource for allies* in Congress, grassroots organizations, and emerging leaders in Washington and across the country who share our vision, values, and sense of purpose.
*Building a strong, unified, progressive opposition* to the Trump administration’s dangerous policies, which are making the United States less safe and diminishing our standing and influence in the world.


 View image on Twitter 
 
 
  National Security Action  @natsecaction 


We’re proud to introduce National Security Action—a new organization committed to restoring principled American leadership at home and abroad.

Follow along and check us out at http://nationalsecurityaction.org .

 6:02 AM - Feb 27, 2018

 668 
 593 people are talking about this 


*Ben Rhodes is as Filthy as they come.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

*New York AG OUT !*
*Scandal ridden punk.....*

*Eric Schneiderman the Real Life " Jackass " Prosecutor *
*from the show Billions !*

*Mueller - Weissman - Avenatti are NEXT !*

*The Three Stooges.*


*Poor Poor Bill DeBlasio has no cover now.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

nononono said:


>


What country are these jackasses representing?


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

*No Country

just

Communism *


----------

